# Asthma medication from the Pharmacy ?



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me whether you can get Asthma medication (Salbutamol, Ventolin) over the counter in the Pharmacy in Portugalor do you need a prescription from the Doctor ? 

Thanks for any advice .


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My local chemists supply it without a prescription but at a higher price.


----------



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for that travelling-man.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

If the medication is expensive it is worth going to the doctor and getting a script, as the cost savings can be significant.

Even if not registered here, it is worth paying E 40 or so for a consultation to benefit from the reduced cost of the medication.


----------



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

That's a very good point SpiggyTopes , thanks very much for that.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You can obtain some information about drug availability (& price guides) at Pesquisa de Medicamentos


----------



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

That's a very useful link RichardHenshall, thanks very much.


----------



## zbug (Feb 5, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> My local chemists supply it without a prescription but at a higher price.


Thanks! thats good to know, My son and I both use ventolin


----------

